# Best view of observation platforms.



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Germany*


*Berlin TV Tower (368m). Platform in 207m/669 Fuß*




by Petra A. Bauer on

*View from Maintower in Frankfurt 200m/656 Fuß* 




by Armand Hielkema

*View from Olympiaturm (291m) in Munich. Platform in 192m/630 Fuß*




Ausflugsziele Bayern

*View from Rheinturm (240m) in Dusseldorf. Platform in 175m/574 Fuß*





*View from City Hochhaus (142m) in Leipzig. Platform in 120m/394 Fuß*




by Hobbyelektronik on Youtube

The 15 highest public viewing platforms in Germany ...


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

I loved the Berlin TV Tower's revolving restaurant (which is above the observation floor). The Frankfurt Maintower is also a great experience because it's an open-air rooftop.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*London*

*View from the Shard (310m/1017 Fuß). Platform in 244m/800 Fuß*




by capspread on Youtube


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Tokyo*

View from Tokyo Sky Tree 634m/2080 Fuß. Platform in 450m/1476 Fuß


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*List of highest viewing platforms in the world.*

1. *Canton Tower* = 488m/1601 Fuß
2. *Shanghai World Financial Center*= 474m/1555 Fuß
3. *Burj Khalifa*= 452m/1483 Fuß
4. *Tokyo Sky Tree*= 450m/1476 Fuß
5. *CN Tower*= 446m/1463 Fuß
6. *Kingkey 100*= 427m/1401 Fuß
7. *Guangzhou International Finance Center*= 415m/1361 Fuß
8. *Willis Tower*= 412m/1352 Fuß
9. *Taipeh 101* = 392m/1286 Fuß
10. * International Commerce Centre*= 388m/1273 Fuß

Highest viewing platform in Europe: *Ostankino TV Tower*= 337m/1106 Fuß


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Bitexco Financial Tower's Saigon Skydeck*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

View from the Euromast tower: 



jb_nl said:


> Mooie foto van Twitter van Rob de Voogd van net na de storm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Mori Tower | Tokyo*


----------



## seattleskyline (Oct 26, 2014)

Take a look at the views from the space needle in Seattle!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Two of the Top 10 observation decks in the world, both in NYC:


----------



## SkyMty (Jul 21, 2013)

Mirador Cerro del Obispado Monterrey, México

1









2


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Buenos Aires from the *Pirelli Tower Observation Deck*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

More on the HD footage of the Pirelli Tower:


----------



## todosconlaroja (Dec 5, 2013)

Panama City from Ancon hil


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Eureka Tower, Melbourne.


DSC_5751 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC_5762 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC_5768 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC_5774 by MDRX1, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

From the Observation Deck of the *Bencich Building* in Buenos Aires, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

More views on HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------

